
U.S. tells India it is mulling caps on H-1B visas to deter data rules - hemantv
https://www.nasdaq.com/article/us-tells-india-it-is-mulling-caps-on-h1b-visas-to-deter-data-rules-20190619-00733
======
Creationer
Limiting any one country to 15% of the visa intake would be great for actual
diversity. Requiring that a minimum of 51% of all H1B visas be given to women,
from all countries, would truly help with gender diversity.

Indian hiring managers have a history of illegally discriminating against non-
Indian job applicants. This change would help bring an end to that.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-05/india-
s-t...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-05/india-s-tcs-faces-
u-s-jury-over-why-it-fires-so-many-americans)

